# Dance mat to use on carpet for exercise?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I just got both Just Dance 2 and Zumba for the Wii. They are fun but I have carpet where the TV is and it makes for a lot of friction. Does anyone have a suggestion for some type of mat to use over the carpet? Regular exercise mats would be too small I think. I thought about putting some linoleum tile over a sheet of plywood but I really need something I can just roll up and put away.
Any suggestions?


----------

